# Skittish Rat - Biting



## atticforgetmenot (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm new to having pet rats. I recently took in a rat who was originally used as snake food. After being left in a cage with a snake for over a week by a very bad owner, a friend of mine took the rat into care and soon after gave her over to me. I'm not sure how old she is, but I can't imagine she's too old for she's almost doubled her size since I received her.

I've been trying to read as much about rats as possible, and still have had no luck. I can understand being afraid of everything after being left in a cage for a long time which something that should have eaten me, but she's extremely skittish, and tries to bite. I've tried giving her treats, and we've gotten to where she will allow me to pet her in her cage. However, I cannot handle her at all... even if I pet her for too long she starts getting scared and will attempt to bite me. It never seems to be too hard... maybe a warning bite or such.

Sorry for the rambling, just need some help. Any ideas or feedback are greatly appreciated. I just want to give my new baby the best life I can possibly give her.

One more thought... someone recommended I try getting her a friend. Would this help? I'm afraid of her being to scared and starting a "non-introductory" fight.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

sounds like warning bites...she just places her teeth on your hand and squeezes? No actually blood right? Yeah she's saying "go slow, I am scared" and "I am getting scared, please stop what you are doing". When scared rats do this I stop what I am doing to them...I respect their fears. Once they are more relaxed again, I might try a gentle one stroke pat...stop, and over a bit of time they realize I am not hurting them, its over so fast that the fear doesn't build. Are you only working on her in the cage at this point?

How old is she anyways? If she's young, you can get another young female and have an easy intro...if she's older it could be a bit harder for a new owner.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Go slow with her. Sit with her and allow her to come to you, feel free to use treats or produce to get her to come by you. You need to gain her trust. It will take time but keep spending as much time with her as you can adn she will come around. It doesnt sound like she is used to people. A friend would be great for her. Another little female or neutered male. It could help her confidence.


----------



## lunamoon (May 20, 2009)

I had a rat that bit for 14 months. Her cagemate was fine. The cagemate was the alpha rat though & always chased her around. When her cagemate died, I got two babies so she wouldn't be lonely. Total turnaround. She immediately took to the babies and enjoys being petted and held. I'd recommend some pals. Good luck!


----------



## atticforgetmenot (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you for all the feedback. I'm not exactly sure how old she is... but I don't think she's too old...


----------



## Carebear (Sep 28, 2009)

One of my girls, Ava is the EXACT same way. I think she was abused or never loved on my people before i adopted her. 

If i'm very slow with her she will let me pick her up...but only long enough to get somewhere. Also....i can pet a little if i'm slow and stay away from her face. (or if she's sleeping)

When i can pet her she will stretch out the front foot facing me in front of her and close her eyes. 

she is getting more trusting with time. She will come when i call her name now!


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

I just had a random break through with my skittish one. She's always shyed away from hands and even bit a few times hard enough to draw blood. She also was difficult to catch during free ranging and would shreak when I finally got ahold of her. Whenever I got her in my hands she would just constantly try to get away. She's just always been very antisocial with people and wanted nothing to do with me.

Then yesterday they were all out free ranging and all of a sudden she started coming out of her shell. She would come out in the open and let me pet her and come sniff and crawl over my feet. She even climbed out from under my bed right into my hands. I couldn't believe it. Even my tame friendly ones will rarely climb into my hands. 

I guess it just takes patience.. hopefully yours will come around soon!


----------



## atticforgetmenot (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been trying to find her a female friend, but it seems everyone around where I live mostly have males...and breeder's females go fast. But I will find her one...

However, She has started to draw blood. I cannot tell if its getting better or worse. Sometimes she'll let me pet her head or back...and other times its like she just wants to attack me. If she's drawing blood now will another female rat be ok... It might even be hard to introduce her for the fact that she never seems to want to get out of her cage. I get her out and she freaks. I'm just afraid of the other one getting really hurt and not just an introduction argument. 

help? Thoughts?


----------



## atticforgetmenot (Oct 1, 2009)

I did, and I'm actually probably picking one up within the next couple days =D


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a hairless I adopted from the Humane Society that was in the cage with my three boys who passed away. Before they died, he was very dominant towards them and always tried to bite me. I called him my biter and just assumed he would always be that way. Now that the other three are gone and he's currently on his own he is the sweetest boy I've ever had! Could be he's lonely, but he never tries to bite me and I can even scritch him while he's eating. I can't believe the difference in his attitude. Maybe it's the opposite for your girl, you get her a friend or two and she'll be sweet as pie. *fingers crossed for ya!* Have you read about proper introductions? Let them sit side by side in separate cages for awhile so she doesn't feel overwhelmed by the new addition(s). 

Best of luck to you!


----------

